
China denies two million people detained in Xinjiang concentration camps - ilamont
https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2019-03-06/bachelet-presses-china-for-un-access-to-xinjiangs-uighurs
======
lexyearn
It is hard to understand how could a country move backwards so fast, from
banning their access to the internet to taking them to concentration camps.

~~~
scarmig
Concentration camps aren't a step "backwards": they've been used in pretty
much all modern societies. They did not exist before the modern era (say,
1800), and are a thoroughly modern phenomenon.

~~~
tiredyam
Modern in a historical sense sure, modern in the colloquial sense no.

------
olliej
Cool. Nazi propaganda used similar terms for concentration camps.

~~~
Nomentatus
Indeed. "Concentration camps" was just such a euphemism, itself: this was the
British term for relocation camps for civilians in the Boer War. They weren't
great, but they weren't death camps.

------
yumraj
_" There is no internment camp, no concentration camp, there is only
vocational training centers," Dai told the panel._

Are there any other such vocational centers in any other part of China for Han
Chinese or any other ethnicity?

~~~
zachguo
Actually yes, it's kinda like a correctional facility, people would be set
free in a year or two.

